# Glofish with Angel fish



## hockees (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi guys , sorry if am writing in the wrong field but i just wanna know if i can put the glo fish with the angel fish , i have 20 G tank with three mid size angel fish and i just wanna buy glo fish , so is that ok or not . thnx in advance.


----------



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

oh they're so cute together you have to do it. my 3 pink glow fish swim like spinner sharks and jump like dolphins they try to stay by the big angles teasing each other it seems as if they're playful the angle fish always watch them sometimes have to move out of thier way but never annoyed or aggressive towards them.seems to entertain the angles.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

GloFish are genetically modified zebra danios, and as such their behavior is identical to that of the zebra danio. Danios are usually peaceful fish, but some people find them to be nippy and therefore they might bother the angel. Also, angels generally prefer calm tankmates, but the danios are rambunctious and will never stop moving. 

A 20g tank will also not be big enough to house an angelfish in the long run, as these fish can reach 10" tall and 8" long. For 3 angelfish I would want something like a 55g tank.


----------



## hockees (Nov 9, 2008)

Thnx (iam) and (catf) for your replys , i think am gonna try to buy a couple of glofish , thnx again for your help guys.


----------

